# Lathe Tool Bits



## JLMullins (Apr 10, 2016)

I am brand new to this.  I bought a mini lathe from Harbor Freight #93212.  I am try to figure out what tool bits to use for what.  I see different type during searches but can't find an explanation of their use.  Does some one have a link to a page that shows the different bits to use.  I got some bit at Harbor Freight they are carbide but not the indexable type.  Does someone have pics with explanations of what each bit is used for?

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## francist (Apr 10, 2016)

Something like this, you mean?




I just did a quick google image search using "lathe tool profiles" as the search criteria, lots of pics come up. There's also good info in both the Southbend and Atlas lathe manuals if you have copies of them. You should get at least one of those manuals anyway if you're just getting going on using a lathe. Extremely beneficial.

-frank


----------



## Andre (Apr 10, 2016)

You'll find out very quickly you're going to be grinding a lot of different profiles for different work. The chart Francist posted if only the start   Stock up on HSS blanks if you can. Believe it or not some Harbor Freight stores carry HSS blanks in their stores. 5 tool bits for $5. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Apr 10, 2016)

Use a tool that will accomplish the work needed, the only requirement is that it works for the intended application, for example there is no reason not to use a "TSC" shaped tool upside down running the spindle in reverse if that is all that you have and it works.


----------



## JLMullins (Apr 10, 2016)

Andre said:


> You'll find out very quickly you're going to be grinding a lot of different profiles for different work. The chart Francist posted if only the start   Stock up on HSS blanks if you can. Believe it or not some Harbor Freight stores carry HSS blanks in their stores. 5 tool bits for $5. Can't go wrong.



Thanks, what these different type of tools used for that I got at harbor freight?  I can't seem to figure out what shape does what and what the A,B,C,D,E= (60 deg Thread I believe).  I know the L&R is left and right.


----------



## JLMullins (Apr 10, 2016)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Use a tool that will accomplish the work needed, the only requirement is that it works for the intended application, for example there is no reason not to use a "TSC" shaped tool upside down running the spindle in reverse if that is all that you have and it works.


Thanks I bought a bunch of HHS blanks.  Just need to learn the shape to grind them to and the angles.


----------



## JLMullins (Apr 10, 2016)

francist said:


> Something like this, you mean?
> 
> View attachment 126760
> 
> ...


Thanks, are these manuals online?


----------



## JLMullins (Apr 10, 2016)

francist said:


> Something like this, you mean?
> 
> View attachment 126760
> 
> ...


Is the something that explains the letters associated with the image you included?


----------



## JLMullins (Apr 10, 2016)

OK here I found something I hope will help.  What is each of the type tool bits used for?  Is there a place on the internet I can find this info?

Thanks,
Jimmy







Type AR883 0° Side Cutting Edge Angle- C2 Carbide
Type AR370 0° Side Cutting Edge Angle- C5 Carbide



Type AL883 15° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type AL370 15° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Type BL883 0° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type BL370 0° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Type C883 0° Square Nose - C2 Carbide
Type C370 0° Square Nose - C5 Carbide



Type D883 40° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type D370 40° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Type E883 60° Included Angle - C2 Carbide
Type E370 60° Included Angle - C5 Carbide



Type ER883 30° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type ER370 30° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Type EL883 30° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type EL370 30° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Type FR883 0° End Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type FR370 0° End Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Type FL883 0° End Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type FL370 0° End Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Type GR883 0° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type GR370 0° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Type GL883 0° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C2 Carbide
Type GL370 0° Side Cutting Edge Angle - C5 Carbide



Carbide Tipped Brazed Boring Tools
Type TSA883 TSA Square Shank - C2 Carbide
Type TSA370 TSA Square Shank - C5 Carbide



Type TSC883 TSC Square Shank - C2 Carbide
Type TSC370 TSC Square Shank - C5 Carbide



Type TSE883 TSE Square Shank - C2 Carbide
Type TSE370 TSE Square Shank - C5 Carbide



Type TRE883 TRE Round Shank - C2 Carbide
Type TRE370 TRE Round Shank - C5 Carbide



Type TRG883 TRG Round Shank - C2 Carbide
Type TRG370 TRG Round Shank - C5 Carbide



Standard Cut-Off Tools
Type CT883 C2 Carbide
Type CT370 C5 Carbide



Type CTL883 C2 Carbide
Type CTL370 C5 Carbide



S.A. Series Swiss Automatic Tools
Type SA-C C2 Carbide



Type SA-T C2 Carbide




*Discount-Tools.com - Quality Cutting Tools For Less!*

*Customer Service 1-877-848-8665*
General Information:  info@discount-tools.com
Sales Questions or Quotes:  sales@discount-tools.com


----------



## Andre (Apr 10, 2016)

JLMullins said:


> Thanks I bought a bunch of HHS blanks.  Just need to learn the shape to grind them to and the angles.



Bench grinder for roughing and an oilstone for honing are all you really need, many different types of angles and grinds to experiment with.


----------



## francist (Apr 10, 2016)

JLMullins said:


> Thanks, are these manuals online?



Yes you can find them online, vintagemachinery.org is one source that comes readily to mind although I'm sure there a few more. I believe we have them in our downloads section here too but you need a few more posts to get into that area. Similarly, you can find hard copies for sale pretty often on places like Ebay. 
Southbend "How to Run a Lathe", and Atlas "Manual of Lathe Operations" are the two I was speaking of. 

-frank


----------

